# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ارجووووو الاهتمام ضروووووى

## مجدى 2009

فى البداية احب اشكر ادارة المنتدى وكل العاملين والقائمين عليه لاخراجه فى هذا الشكل الطيب والمحترم

عندى تسأول بسيط واتمنى من حضرتكم ان تفيدونى فى هذا الخصوص

وهو انى اريد معرفة اخر يوم لتقديم اوراق استخراج الرقم القومى الجديد
من نقابة المحامين 

واريد ايضا ان اعرف ما هى الخطوات اللازمة لاستخراج الرقم القومى من النقابة حيث انى اعمل فى المهنة على فترات متباعدة وربما لا انوى العمل كمحامى ومسجل فى النقابة منذ 8 سنوات ومستخرج البطاقة الضربية

وهناك شيىء اخر اريد ايضاحه ماهى البيانات المطلوبة التى سوف يراعى كتابتها فى خانة البيانات الوظيفية  وماهو السجل التجارى وهل للمحامى سجل تجارى  وكيف يتم استخراجه

ارجو ان تهتموا بطلبى وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مرحبا بك أخ / مجدى2009 عضوا فى المنتدى ونتشرف بك وسعداء كوننا كنا عند حسن ظنك بنا كمنتدى قانونى وهادف.
بالنسبة لتساؤلكم عن آآخر ميعاد لتقديم أوراق استخراج بطاقة الرقم القومى الجديد من نقابة المحامين بجمهورية مصر العربية ......سيتم الاستفسار لكم من قبلنا غدا باذن الله ....وسيتم الرد على كل تساؤلاتك غدا باذن الله...
الخطوات التى نعلمها هى شراء نموذج البطاقة القومية من احدى مصالح الرقم القومى وملء بياناته الخاصة بالاسم والعنوان والاقامة البيانات التى فقط فى المربع الأول وتقديمها للموظف الخاص بالرقم القومى بالنقابة لملء البقية من واقع كارنية النقابة الخاصة بكم ثم ختمها بخاتم النقابة ومعاودة تقديمها من قبلكم لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية.....
بالنسبة لبقية استفساراتكم سنخابر النقابة غدا لمعرفة المستجدات تفصيلا وسنحيطك علما بها 
سعداء بك مرة أخرى أخ / مجدى 2009 وفى انتظار مشاركاتك القانونية والتى من شأنها اثراء المنتدى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عذرا للتأخير فى الرد أستاذ / مجدى
افاد مصدر من نقابة المحامين بأن السادة المحامين يستطيعون تقديم نموذج الرقم القومى  لدور النقابة على مستوى الجمهورية فى أى وقت ليتم ختمها بخاتم النقابة بعد استيفاء بيانات مقدم النموذج كاملة من واقع كارنية النقابة الخاصة به وأن ميعاد غلق باب الحصول على الرقم القومى هو رهن بمصلحة الأحوال الشخصية وتعليماتها 
كما أعقب بأن بيان السجل التجارى المقصود منه بالنسبة للسادة المحامين هو بيان الترخيص بمزاولة مهنة المحاماة وفتح مكتب وأنه لم يرد تعليمات بصددها بعد , وان بدور النقابة على مستوى الجمهورية بكل فرع موظف مخصص لتلقى نماذج الرقم القومى من السادة المحامين ......

----------

